# Spaces Available For Woodhall Spa



## Region3 (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought it might be worth posting a new thread about this because we've had a few new members since the original post.

There are a few spots available for our trip to Woodhall Spa in April. The details are...

Arrive Saturday 26th, play the Bracken course early afternoon.
Dinner, bed & breakfast at a local hotel - that has a bar.
Play Sunday morning on the Hotchkin course, consistently rated as one of the best inland courses in England.

Total cost for 2 rounds of golf, accommodation and food is only Â£139!

Plus the weather will be awesome.

If you've been on a GM meet before you know how good they are, and if you haven't you should do it!
The good guys far outweigh (well, by a good few at least) the axe murderers.

Just post up here or send me a PM if you're interested. 

_Disclaimer: The weather might not be awesome._


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 23, 2014)

When would you need payment by? Would love to play but it's the wrong side of payday for myself and Bozza who's also interested.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			When would you need payment by? Would love to play but it's the wrong side of payday for myself and Bozza who's also interested.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong side of which pay day?

I've asked the question, but in case I get asked, when would you both be able to pay by?


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kellfire said:



			When would you need payment by? Would love to play but it's the wrong side of payday for myself and Bozza who's also interested.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## iand (Mar 24, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2014)

iand said:



			pm sent
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ian. I've replied in case you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 24, 2014)

How many more spaces have you got? Could now be free for this!

James


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			How many more spaces have you got? Could now be free for this!

James
		
Click to expand...

I can't give a definite answer to that at the minute as I'm still waiting on a couple to get in touch. Hopefully will know in a few days but will put you on my possibles list if enough spaces open up.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 28, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			How many more spaces have you got? Could now be free for this!

James
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


Anyone else that might be interested, watch this space on Monday, or speak up now and get first dibs on any spaces that come up


----------



## Region3 (Mar 29, 2014)

1 more space available folks, very likely to be 2 by Monday.

Prizes ordered this morning too 

A weekend not to be missed!


----------



## Hooper (Apr 2, 2014)

Region3 said:



			1 more space available folks, very likely to be 2 by Monday.

Prizes ordered this morning too 

A weekend not to be missed!
		
Click to expand...

PM sent - thanks


----------



## Region3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hooper said:



			PM sent - thanks
		
Click to expand...

Replied


----------



## Region3 (Apr 2, 2014)

If Hooper is in, we're now full! :whoo:

I've had a call from the hotel this afternoon. I'll shortly be posting menus for you to choose from (plus there's a complication!) and will need proper names for those of you I don't know, so I can provide them with a list for booking in on the day.

It can get annoying when there's a million threads about a meet I'm not going to so I've tried to refrain from starting any new ones, but will do so soon with all the final details. If you're coming please keep an eye on it as that's where everthing you need to know will be. :thup:


----------



## Hooper (Apr 2, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Replied 

Click to expand...

All paid up and PM sent.

Thanks


----------



## the hammer (Apr 2, 2014)

Region3 said:



			If Hooper is in, we're now full! :whoo:

I've had a call from the hotel this afternoon. I'll shortly be posting menus for you to choose from (plus there's a complication!) and will need proper names for those of you I don't know, so I can provide them with a list for booking in on the day.

It can get annoying when there's a million threads about a meet I'm not going to so I've tried to refrain from starting any new ones, but will do so soon with all the final details. If you're coming please keep an eye on it as that's where everthing you need to know will be. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother with the menu, medium rare will be fine :whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 2, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Don't bother with the menu, medium rare will be fine :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Its complicated, and to be honest I'm a little disappointed, but it's not as simple as that. All will be revealed tomorrow.


I'll be making a new post tomorrow with all the information everybody needs. Everyone coming please keep an eye on it for the next few weeks until we go. Thanks.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 3, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Its complicated, and to be honest I'm a little disappointed, but it's not as simple as that. All will be revealed tomorrow.


I'll be making a new post tomorrow with all the information everybody needs. Everyone coming please keep an eye on it for the next few weeks until we go. Thanks. 

Click to expand...

There's a nice curry house just up the road from the hotel if needs be!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2014)

cookelad said:



			There's a nice curry house just up the road from the hotel if needs be!
		
Click to expand...

Did someone say Curry  Its good but I don't think we would get 32 in there!


----------



## cookelad (Apr 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Did someone say Curry  Its good but I don't think we would get 32 in there!
		
Click to expand...

If your thinking the same one I am, definitely not!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2014)

cookelad said:



			If your thinking the same one I am, definitely not!
		
Click to expand...

The one in the middle of the village. 32 turning up would send them into meltdown :rofl:


----------



## cookelad (Apr 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The one in the middle of the village. 32 turning up would send them into meltdown :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'd guess so it's been a couple of years! Think we'd need to arrange 4 sittings! Meltdown in a curryhouse draws the wrong images :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Its complicated, and to be honest I'm a little disappointed, but it's not as simple as that. All will be revealed tomorrow.


I'll be making a new post tomorrow with all the information everybody needs. Everyone coming please keep an eye on it for the next few weeks until we go. Thanks. 

Click to expand...

Not sure what is happening Gary, but I hope it all works out. See if you can switch us to the Petwood, last time the forum went there we had our own private dining room for the 30 of us.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Not sure what is happening Gary, but I hope it all works out. See if you can switch us to the Petwood, last time the forum went there we had our own private dining room for the 30 of us.
		
Click to expand...

You have no chance of been moved to the Petwood. Its one of the busiest weekends of the year that weekend.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

We are in a private dining area as it is. The disappointment isn't anything terrible, just something that I wasn't expecting. Never fear though, for my trusty assistant is on the case 

On the plus side, the chap that rang me from the hotel said they were hoping to have a pool table installed by the time we go!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2014)

no one play gary at pool for money, I heard he is pretty tasty 

wish I had got in on this as all I remember from last time was being wet and cold.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			no one play gary at pool for money, I heard he is pretty tasty 

wish I had got in on this as all I remember from last time was being wet and cold.
		
Click to expand...

I've not played since November 2012, and it's not the same without your own cue..... Bla-di-bla-di-bla 

Id have thought you'd be used to wet and cold from your old job! Good luck with the new one mate :thup:

I'll give you a shout if 2 more drop out (already have one waiting).


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm resurrecting this old thread because we have a space become available.

I know it's really short notice and a big long shot, but is anyone free this weekend and would like to come to Woodhall Spa with 31 other forumers?

I've given someone first refusal but haven't had an answer yet. I'll give them another few hours but anyone interested then stand up now, chances are it'll be yours.


----------

